# Mahlkonig EK43 T - Special White Edition



## coffee_omega

We have Special WHITE Edition of the EK43's arriving next week.

If anyone from forum interested drop us a PM, special forum price still applies £1,500 + VAT

This also applies to the BLACK version - looks Stunning!!!!

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------



## glevum

White edition is stunning!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

glevum said:


> White edition is stunning!


Only if Matt Perger has autographed it


----------



## coffee_omega

He only likes the BLACK version, LOL

see: http://sprudge.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/matt-perger-3.jpg


----------



## garydyke1

1800 all in hey? hmmmm

Must grab a lotto ticket this weekend


----------



## coffee_omega

Yep, bargain!!!! Got one of each left.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffee_omega said:


> He only likes the BLACK version, LOL
> 
> see: http://sprudge.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/matt-perger-3.jpg


See he's happy to endorse the white one too

View attachment 5587


----------



## coffeechap

think i will get the gold one just to be different...


----------



## coffee_omega

As Long as u have £5k + no problem


----------



## coffeechap

the bronze one is the same price


----------



## coffee_omega

Is that the Copper one ur referring to?


----------



## coffeechap

yep the copper one


----------



## coffee_omega

Yes, Copper and black and white Same price, although white suppose to be higher


----------



## coffee_omega

Coffeechap have you ordered one?


----------



## coffeechap

just about to


----------



## coffee_omega

Ok, Order one vía us? Copper one Is not the Standard colour now so has to be ordered in.


----------



## coffeechap

i would dearly love to but am getting it from germany


----------



## coffee_omega

No problem. May i ask from whom?


----------



## coffeechap

i would rather not say as i am getting a very good deal...


----------



## coffee_omega

No problem. Just for ur info. If u were to get issues u would have to send it back to Germány for repair


----------



## coffee_omega

Mahñkonig UK wont de al with it.


----------



## coffeechap

they are pretty bomb proof and the saving is worth it.


----------



## jeebsy

It'll be interesting to see how this pairs up with a lever


----------



## coffeechap

i have some other cheeky little machines to try it out with too. Going to have a proper play with the L1 and potentially a verona if gary and spence come down to play...


----------



## coffeechap

Might try and do a raffle of one of these if we can secure one at trade...


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> i have some other cheeky little machines to try it out with too. Going to have a proper play with the L1 and potentially a verona if gary and spence come down to play...


 I think the north are planning an ek43 versus robur show down too







.


----------



## coffeechap

perhaps not before me though!!!!


----------



## jeebsy

Have the modded bases just been done by the owners or are they commercially available?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I think the north are planning an ek43 versus robur show down too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh, yes So long as it will go in my car.


----------



## coffee_omega

If We can help with any grind offs Let us know.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> perhaps not before me though!!!!


Fudge cakes, yeah forgot that . Ill put the ek up against the dualitt I have at work then .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Ill put the ek up against the dualitt I have at work then .


Or the Robur at the Halls - that could be interesting???


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Or the Robur at the Halls - that could be interesting???


They would be up for that ........ If you brought it over .


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> They would be up for that ........ If you brought it over .


Have a word with Casper....or is it Maitland and set it up. While we're at it, let's do extraction yields too and reference against subjective taste.


----------



## jeebsy

The Systemic Kid said:


> Oh, yes So long as it will go in my car.












Should be ok if you've got one of these


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jeebsy, genius it's the ek43 mobile .......

I'll tap up the pope see if he has any spare going


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> Should be ok if you've got one of these


Nice one Jeesby - problem is black would clash with the white leather.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Looking at that closely - looks like it's been nicked off a Stannah chair lift! Do you reckon is goes up and down??


----------



## Mrboots2u

you'd need it to play your signature tune , like an ice cream van, so all the coffee dweebs could come running out .

mummy, mummy can I have a plus 20 percent extraction coffee shot . Pleaseeeeeeee

Sonny do you want a flake in that ?


----------



## garydyke1

Give me 12 months of saving and I probably try and bag myself an EK, espresso and brewed upgrades in one huge hit. Hopefully the Sage is still alive by then , lol


----------

